# Hello from NC, USA.



## LinChong777 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello from North Carolina! There are not many serious martial artists out here in my area, so I've sought out a place to talk about it with actual practitioners. I look forward to exchanging ideas!


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 14, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 14, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 14, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 14, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk. What is your martial arts background?


----------



## Buka (Dec 14, 2017)

Welcome to MarialTalk, bro.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome to MT! What part of NC are you in? I know there are at least three of us here from NC. My wife and I are in Western NC (south of Asheville), and we have at least one out near Raleigh.

What is your background?


----------



## donald1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## Anarax (Dec 15, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## LinChong777 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

I currently live in Durham, where I run my dad's restaurant. I learned Nanquan-Beitui military combatives from my dad when I was a kid, and just ran with it. I study as much about the martial arts as I can, though nowadays practice is becoming more infrequent with work and such. My primary styles are Baji Quan, Baihe Quan, and Shuai Jiao, though I try to learn something from everything I encounter. I taught self-defense in college based on those styles, incorporated in my own personal method.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2017)

LinChong777 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I currently live in Durham, where I run my dad's restaurant. I learned Nanquan-Beitui military combatives from my dad when I was a kid, and just ran with it. I study as much about the martial arts as I can, though nowadays practice is becoming more infrequent with work and such. My primary styles are Baji Quan, Baihe Quan, and Shuai Jiao, though I try to learn something from everything I encounter. I taught self-defense in college based on those styles, incorporated in my own personal method.


A very different background from my own experience. I look forward to your contributions in the forums.


----------



## LinChong777 (Dec 16, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> A very different background from my own experience. I look forward to your contributions in the forums.



Hi gpseymour. Thank you for the welcome. What is your background, may I ask?


----------



## Tames D (Dec 17, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 17, 2017)

LinChong777 said:


> Hi gpseymour. Thank you for the welcome. What is your background, may I ask?


My primary art is Nihon Goshin Aikido (a cousin-art to Ueshiba's Aikido). I also have some background in Shotokan Karate and Judo, significant cross-training in a blend of Filipino martial arts and (generically) Jujutsu. And I've done some cross-training and tinkering in a smattering of other stuff - bits of Brazilian Jiu Jutsu, Tang Soo Do, etc. Everything I learn changes my approach in tiny ways, but the core remains NGA (at least, my interpretation of NGA).


----------



## AngryHobbit (Dec 19, 2017)

LinChong777 said:


> Hello from North Carolina! There are not many serious martial artists out here in my area, so I've sought out a place to talk about it with actual practitioners. I look forward to exchanging ideas!



Welcome! <waives from the opposite end of North Carolina>


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Dec 25, 2017)

Konnichiwa and welcome to MT  Enjoy your time here!


----------



## wingchun100 (May 16, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## Ryan_ (May 16, 2018)

Hey, welcome


----------



## Deafdude#5 (May 23, 2018)

Welcome from the Raleigh area.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 24, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------

